# Dx hypoandrogenism



## MsMaddy (Aug 28, 2009)

I need help finding dx for " HYPOANDROGENISM" which means low testosterone for male. I went to my Doctor and said that I cound not find this word in my medical dictionary or ICD-9. So we changed it to "hypgonadism". I want to know If anyone can find me a dx for "HYPOANDROGENISM" I told my doctor that I will search it for him and get back to him


Thank You in Advance
MsMaddy:eek


----------



## csamps/CPC (Aug 28, 2009)

I use 257.2, testicular hypogonadism.  There are androgen insensitivity syndromes in the 259.50-259.52 category.  I hope this helps!

Cindy, CPC


----------



## Deanne N (Aug 28, 2009)

I would show the doctor the codes and descriptions for hypogonadism and for androgen insensitivity syndrome and ask him to chose. One of them is specific to testicular disfunction (which could be acquired), and the other is specific to the X chromosome.


----------

